# Powerbook 160 et OS 7.5



## DARKEMUS (14 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

Je possède depuis quelques mois ce marrant petit vieux PB 160 (dique dur de 40Mo et 4MO de ram...).
Equipé de 7.1, j'ai voulu lui installer le 7.5 en copiant les images de mon CD.
Jusque là tout allait bien.
Sauf qu'en le redémarrant, bel écran "bienvenue" scintillant puis rien...
J'arrive à le démarrer en désactivant les extensions. :rose: 
Fier de cela, j'ai désactivé toutes les extensions pour voir s'il souhaitait démarrer normalement par la suite.
Mais noooooon. :mouais: 

Quelqu'un a t'il une explication ??

Gilles le Sire qu'on se paie...


----------



## Invité (14 Janvier 2006)

D'après "Mactracker" ton PB supporte jusqu'au 7.6.1. Donc l'installation ne doit pas être complète. Ceci dit, avec 4Mo de Ram, je ne sais pas si c'est judicieux d'aller au-delà du 7.1


----------



## DARKEMUS (14 Janvier 2006)

Faut dire que j'ai du installer par deux fois la disquette n° 7   
Surprenant qu'il tourne correctement en tout cas avec les extensions désactivées !!
Mais j'envisage de lui rajouter de la ram à ce vieux PB... quand j'aurai su comment faire et où en trouver.
Et puis j'aime bien pousser mes tits macs aux bouts de leurs capacités.
Mon bon imac 350 censé ramer sous Panther tourne très bien pour ce que j'en fait avec ces 256 de RAM (mieux d'ailleurs je trouve que sous Jaguar).

Gilles qui se gratte (ouais, j'ai chopé la varicelle... à 29 ans :mouais: )


----------



## Invité (14 Janvier 2006)

Bon courage alors pour trouver de la Ram, surtout si tu veux le passer à 14Mo. Il va falloir trouver un "Psram expansion card" pour ça. Voilà des infos


----------



## DARKEMUS (17 Janvier 2006)

Bon une réinstalation complète du système 7.5 après reformatage du disque dur m'a permis de tout relancer.
Effectivement ça rame un peu, donc pas de MAJ vers 7.5.3 avant d'avoir mis de la RAM...

Merci de ces tuyeaux  

Gilles


----------



## Aleks25410 (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis dans le même cas que darkemus, j'aimerais réinstaller OS 7.5, mais je ne l'ai pas sur disquette, ou pourrais le trouver ??

Darkemus a tu les binaire sinon ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2012)

Regarde là : http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html

avec comme recherche "7.5"


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2012)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Bon une réinstalation complète du système 7.5 après reformatage du disque dur m'a permis de tout relancer.
> Effectivement ça rame un peu, donc pas de MAJ vers 7.5.3 avant d'avoir mis de la RAM...
> 
> Merci de ces tuyeaux
> ...



Bon, je sais, 5 ans c'est un bail, mais comme tu passe encore des fois sur MacGe, je précise : même avec seulement 4 Mo, le 7.5.5 marchera mieux que n'importe quel autre 7.5 !



Invité a dit:


> Regarde là : http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html
> 
> avec comme recherche "7.5"



Vaudrait mieux regarder là, s'il veut un Mac OS en français


----------



## Aleks25410 (11 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je sais, 5 ans c'est un bail, mais comme tu passe encore des fois sur MacGe, je précise : même avec seulement 4 Mo, le 7.5.5 marchera mieux que n'importe quel autre 7.5 !
> 
> 
> 
> Vaudrait mieux regarder là, s'il veut un Mac OS en français




Je vois bien les OS sur le lien, mais c'est pas une mise à jour le 7.5.5... il ne me faut pas une version anterieur, ou alors si je boot sur la première des disquettes, est-ce que l'installation va se lancer ??


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2012)

Regarde tes MP !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2012)

Aleks25410 a dit:


> Je vois bien les OS sur le lien, mais c'est pas une mise à jour le 7.5.5... il ne me faut pas une version anterieur, ou alors si je boot sur la première des disquettes, est-ce que l'installation va se lancer ??



J'ai pas vu le 7.5.3 juste au dessus ?


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai pas vu le 7.5.3 juste au dessus ?



A priori non :


> Name:         ZM-Macintosh System 7.5.3 Revision 2 Version:      n/a Released:     August 12, 1996 Description:  Update for Macintosh System 7.5.3. "ZM"



Mais je ne retrouve plus l'ancien ftp plus complet d'avant


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2012)

Bon, je dois avoir dans un coin le 7.5.3 français (une image CD en 17 ou 18 segments) et la maj 7.5.5 (4 images de disquettes). Je regarde ça demain et vous dis quoi.


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2012)

T'inquiète, je lui ai envoyé un MP avec le truc


----------



## Aleks25410 (12 Janvier 2012)

Pascal je prendrai bien tout de même ta 7.5.3... sa peut toujours me servir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2012)

Elle est là !


----------



## Aleks25410 (12 Janvier 2012)

Merci à tous !!

Je me demande quel système je peux installer directement depuis des disquettes, sans faire de mise à jours ni rien... ce n'est pas très clair, alors je vais prendre un exemple.

Lorsque j'étais sous snow leopard, javais le choix d'installer Lion sous forme de mise à jours, moi j'ai préférer repartir sur un système propre en démarrant sur un CD ou était Lion, et j'aimerais faire pareil, mais quel version de l'OS le permet parmis les 7. ...  ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2012)

Aleks25410 a dit:


> Merci à tous !!
> 
> Je me demande quel système je peux installer directement depuis des disquettes, sans faire de mise à jours ni rien... ce n'est pas très clair, alors je vais prendre un exemple.
> 
> Lorsque j'étais sous snow leopard, javais le choix d'installer Lion sous forme de mise à jours, moi j'ai préférer repartir sur un système propre en démarrant sur un CD ou était Lion, et j'aimerais faire pareil, mais quel version de l'OS le permet parmis les 7. ...  ??



La 7.5.3 que je t'ai mis est une installation "complète", mais il te faut trouver une disquette de démarrage pour faire une clean install. Le principe est : tu démarres  sur la disquette (Utilitaire 2 d'un 7.0x ou d'un 7.1 fait très bien l'affaire, et elle contient ce qu'il faut pour la suite), tu formattes le disque au moyen de l'utilitaire qui figure sur la dite disquette, tu copies les 17 ou 18 fragments de l'image disque du 7.5.3 sur le bureau du Mac (là c'est laborieux si tu n'as qu'un seul lecteur de disquettes, tu n'as pas fini de jongler entre la disquette de démarrrage et les autres), tu doubles-cliques sur le segment 1, ça fait monter l'image disque, et là, tu lance l'installation.

Après, tu redémarres en 7.5.3, au moyen de l'utilitaire DiskCopy, tu crées des disquettes physiques avec les trois dernières de la mise à jour 7.5.5 (la première, tu peux monter directement l'image disque, mais pour les trois suivantes, l'installateur adresse directement le lecteur de disquettes), et tu procèdes à la mise à jour 7.5.5.

Cette dernière est importante, parce que le 7.5.5 est la seule version du 7.5.x à être raisonnablement buggée, toutes les autres, 7.5.3 rev2 comprise, le sont excessivement. Sur un Mac à processeur 680x0 (68030 ou 68040), la 7.5.5 est quasiment aussi stable que la 7.6.1, mais elle l'est un peu moins sur un Mac PPC (601, ou 603/604).


----------

